
State of US Broadband: Demand Hits Speed Bumps - Mystalic
http://gigaom.com/2008/07/02/pews-state-of-us-broadband-200/
======
yan
Broadband and ISP's services have always been a paradox to me. I feel like the
infrastructure is ideally intended to move the price of bandwidth to zero
while increasing capacity. That's what almost all other computing technologies
have been doing: Processors, memory, hard drives. Batteries less so.

Long-distance 100mbps connections have been common place for a lot more than a
decade and I feel that it's counter-intuitive that broadband hasn't changed in
speed in safely over 5 years, while we are receiving (or finally realizing)
more restrictions on use.

With internet becoming more expensive and restricted, [RM]IAA becoming more
aggressive and SMS prices going up, I feel like I am witnessing de-evolution.

------
drawkbox
Well it will be interesting but when T.V. goes heavily IPTV and original
programming starts coming out online first (see Seth MacFarlane Google deal)
then that will drive more people to broadband. The only problem is the cable
companies don't actually want that and they provide the broadband. Interesting
catch-22.

